# How did you find out about this forum?



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 4, 2006)

How did you find out about this forum and why join?


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 4, 2006)

I joined to find little 12 year old boys and make them my bitches...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## Pisis (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't know... I just found and I'm still here.

Let the BIG SPAM BEGIN


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 4, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> I joined to find little 12 year old boys and make them my bitches...


and since when can you turn boys into female dogs?


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2006)

You know nothing about modern science, do you?


----------



## MichaelHenley (Mar 5, 2006)

saw the ad on Wings Pallette.ru (http://wp.scn.ru- was looking there for aircraft research


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 5, 2006)

to this day i still insist CC showed me the site before he joined


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 5, 2006)

plan_D said:


> You know nothing about modern science, do you?


im just being literal



> joined to find little 12 year old boys and make them my bitches...


since when was michael jackson your idol?


----------



## Henk (Mar 5, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> > joined to find little 12 year old boys and make them my bitches...
> 
> 
> since when was michael jackson your idol?



       

A friend told me about the site.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2006)

> loomaluftwaffe wrote:
> Quote: since when was michael jackson your idol?


Since ur Mommy called me on the phone and said that he was ur real Daddy... Too bad about that huge birthmark u have on ur face...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2006)

I think I found it through google and then joined and haven't really left...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 6, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> > loomaluftwaffe wrote:
> > Quote: since when was michael jackson your idol?
> 
> 
> Since ur Mommy called me on the phone and said that he was ur real Daddy... Too bad about that huge birthmark u have on ur face...



so ur my dad MJ?


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 6, 2006)

That was as lame a comeback as ur avatar.....


----------



## Erich (Mar 6, 2006)

lomma change your avatar AT ONCE ! looks like a tweaked Micheln man

think Les is going to be bringing the Mississippi two-step to a few of you guys real soon ...........

not real sure how I found this forum actually. think I did some sort of a/c search and this was on such and such a page so punched it in and it looked good ......


----------



## Erich (Mar 6, 2006)

on another note, Les am diggin your avatar man


----------



## Henk (Mar 6, 2006)

lesofprimus, I must say you have a kick ass avatar. It does spell out the truth.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank you both, I like it as well....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2006)

I was doing some research and came across the site in a google search. Been here since. Love the site.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2006)

i've never left since joining, it's great here.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 7, 2006)

I leaft for like 6 months one time but I just came crawling back


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2006)

yeah and who were you in the meantime, sagaris wasn't it? i liked him.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 7, 2006)

That was like a week before I came back 

Ahh Sagaris, the Brummie who works in a TVR Dealership, guess you didnt hear the news...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2006)

you mean the news he was you all along?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 7, 2006)

No, he got run over by a mobilty scooter, horrible incident...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2006)

so i take it he's not coming back? does he even remember his password?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 7, 2006)

Coming back?! He got minced!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2006)

so that's a no?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 7, 2006)

'Fraid so  Actaully the real story is I think his user has been deleted, I tried reviving him a couple of times to no avail.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 13, 2006)

the member is till in the list, he has 80 posts and is from the UK


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2006)

What makes you so sure he's from the UK...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2006)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=769


----------



## Sagaris (Mar 13, 2006)

How dare you all talk about me behind my back! I have been browsing these forums for the last week or so. I only just remembered what the site was.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2006)

LOL

Damn CC!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2006)

What have I done Adler? Im at a loss


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2006)

You should make an alter ego that no one likes and then everyone jumps on him and he gets banned.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2006)

That would of been funny...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 14, 2006)

yeah lol


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 20, 2006)

shame we never thought of that hey CC.........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 25, 2006)

so, is he the Furher or is he not?


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 25, 2006)

One of them was, and neither is admitting it, cause it became unfunny rather quickly and pissed off a certain Mod....

I, on the other hand, knew it was a joke from the beginning, as I check all new users IP addresses....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 25, 2006)

well, who here doesn't hate neo-nazis? aside from himself


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 25, 2006)

Hate is a rather strong word.... Dont fault them cause they believe in something... Atleast they believe....

I dislike Skinheads for what they stand for and the cowards that that sort of mentality breeds.... I've clobbered several of them, and been clobbered back....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 25, 2006)

as i've said it was neither me or CC.........


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 25, 2006)

Ummm... Someone used the very same IP address that u and CC have used in the past....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 25, 2006)

yes, the IP address of our school, with over 1,000 people having access to them, as it happens we know who the guy was.......


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 25, 2006)

OK... Didnt know any of this previously, but it is great to know...


----------



## Kulis (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello, I'm back!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2006)

I should have checked who it was at first, because it was pissing me off.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 25, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> OK... Didnt know any of this previously, but it is great to know...



Yep, I did make a lengthy post about it in the WTF thread but the thread appears to have been deleted...


----------

